# Cazzie's woozy



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I just pick Caz up from the vet where he was neutered yesterday and he is very wobbly on his legs. The vet's office says that's OK. What are your experiences? I have used this vet for many years and have other pets neutered but this is the first time I have seen one so wobbly! He acts like he doesn't know where he is and is a bit tipsy. He didn't really seem to recognize me at first, but then put his head down on my shoulder. Now he's sleeping. My poor little Cazzie! He did eat and drink a bit when he got home.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I am sorry about Caz being woozy.

Did they give him pain meds before you picked him up?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

No pain meds. He doesn't seem to be in pain, just can't stay on his legs.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think some dogs and cats just don't handle anesthesia as well. I had a cat like that. I went to pick him up after a neuter, and he couldn't stand or focus until the next day. I wouldn't worry unless it continued.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I would give them a call back. I wouldn't think he would be woozy if it was done yesterday. Wouldn't you think the anthesetic should have worn off?

Maybe they gave him pain meds and didn't tell you.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope that Caz feels better soon...Jillee was fine when I picked her up. I picked her up the next morning though...did Caz spend the night or did you pick him up the same day?Let us know how he is doing...it just may take him a little longer to come out of it!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

oops I just reread and saw where he was neatured yesterday....I need to pay more attention I tell ya!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I hope Caz is feeling better today! I think it depends on the meds they used. I had to take Lincoln in once where they had to sedate him and he had a hard time coming off of the meds, even after they gave him the "wake up" shot. I was very very worried about him. I brought him home that evening and he just slept straight until 4 am, when he then pooped all over the family room. I think he was disoriented until then. But, it was scary to see him like that. Let us know how Caz is doing ~


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

This can be very normal with some anesthesia, you just need to let him sleep it off. Make sure he has water and is able to go outside to potty when he needs to. You might have to carry him out at first just until he gets his land legs back. If he isn't back to his normal self by tomorrow than the vet needs to know or if he is worse by 3:00 than you need to take him in. Usually I think they give him something to bring him out of the anesthesia and they may not have given him enough. It is best to just keep an eye on him and let him sleep it off. If he looks in distress at all by later in the day you should call the vet back. You won't believe how quickly they recover from this type of surgery. I never give my dogs pain meds for this type of surgery as they heal quickly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Suzy...

Sophie was also a bit woozy..I think it's just that it took longer for her little body to shake the anesthesia.

I agree with everyone else.. just keep an eye on him (his appetite may be down now too) and make sure he doesn't hurt himself in this woozy state..


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hugs to little Caz. Hope this passes quickly. Tori sends lickies!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

If he's eating and drinking and doesn't seem to be in pain my best guess would be the effects of the anesthetic are lasting a bit longer than usual. While every dog is different in their reaction to anesthesia a neuter is really a pretty simple procedure so truthfully I would have thought he'd be bouncing back pretty quickly. I would check him occasionally for his state of awareness and if he seems to be getting worse or not improving I'd call the vet. Better to be safe than sorry.

I hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie's feeling better tonight. He slept most of the day. I gave him his early Christmas gift Squirrels in a Tree and he is very interested. I guess the anesthesia is wearing off. Thanks everyone for holding my hand through this.

Suzy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Suzy - my guy were ALL wobbly after either spay or neuter! I just gave them a day to just relax, stay in their crates if they wanted. Sounds normal to me. I hope he is feeling better tonight!!! How does he like the squirrels? I am holding that for my guys, but am giving them the hide a bee for Xmas. 
Kisses from my 3 L's to Caz


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad he is feeling better. It is amazing what early presents will do for them!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Suzy... I am happy to hear that Caz is feeling better!!!:whoo:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Suzy, great news!! Ah, I don't blame you, he deserved a new toy after his ordeal!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Suzy,

Just checking in on Cazzie and am glad to see he is feeling better.

Poor baby - Sissy sends kisses!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Goodmorning. I am checking on Caz this morning. Have those squirrels woken him up? You do know that you have to replace that present under the tree, don't you? You don't want Caz to think he was short changed!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking to see how Caz is this morning.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I came in here to check on Caz this morning and am so happy to hear he's doing better. I do remember that happening with one of my little girls years ago after her surgery. She came across the car seat like a drunken ice skater. Scared the heck out of me, but she too was better the next day. Sending a hug for the boy.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Good Morning! 

I'm happy to report Cazzie is once again a happy, playful little guy. He is even back to tugging on my bathrobe belt. 

He likes his squirrels. (They look more like chipmunks, actually.) It is a clever idea, putting these little furry things that squeek into a soft container (the tree.) So the idea is for him to get the squirrels out of the tree. He looked so funny this morning with his head stuck in the tree up to his eyes. (My son has my camera - arrghhh!)

So it's back to normal after a day of worry. Apparently anesthetic affects each dog differently. Thanks everyone! Cazzie wags his tail for you!

Suzy and Cazzie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Suzy, so happy to hear that Cazzie is doing well again! Kubrick was pretty miserable for the first two days after his neuter (not woozy, though) and I was worried sick, so I know how you were feeling! :hug:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

:whoo::whoo::biggrin1::hug::clap2::clap2::cheer2: :amen:

SUZY...I'm happy to hear the CAZMAN is feeling better!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good job Caz - glad you like your squirrels!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

YEA! Caz is back!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Hope Caz is better now...*

I know anasth. knocks me out so I can imagine a little dog.

Winston will be going soon....I just can't bring myself to make that call....it's on my January list.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah! Cazzie is better!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Glad to hear Caz is feeling better. It is so scary to see our furbabies like that!


----------

